# AHH!!! Need help with bike shop problems!



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Alright so let me get to the chase, so someone on these foums sells me some halo SAS wheel sets because I beat the crap out of my other wheels. I got a great deal, 200 for both the front and rear wheel set. 

Ok so this back like a month ago, I took my 07 P2, with the wheel sets, all the extra parts the guy gave me and asked for some simple things to be done to my bike:
1. install front and rear wheel sets
2. put on single speed 15t cog with spacers
3. add a chain to that
4. take off the box guid and roller mounts

They said no problem and took the bike away.

Then about s MONTH later, with frequent calls back in forth I learn that the axle to connect the front wheel set is no longer available from HALO! So on the phone he just tells me, "alright well I am just going to custom weld you a new axle" and I am like ok whatever.

So today to pick up the bike (mind you it has been in the shop for a month) and I look and the rear wheel set has a QR (I had originaly asked for bolt on) and it is cheasily chiped out on the side to allow for the chain tensioner. the cog has 16 teeth (originaly wanted 15) and finaly the front axle is nothing special, looks like the stock halo one.

Now despite the factt hat everything is not how I wanted I get to pay 186.59 for my bike! :madmax: WTF! :madman: They said that labor was 100 bucks and the parts where 86.

And if it doesn't get any worse than that, I was just looking at the wheels and i realized that the spokes are SIGNIFICANTLY loose on one side.:madmax: and i know that all the sokes where super strong before I took it in.

Now I have no idea what to do I need your help!


----------



## lostboys (Aug 7, 2007)

i bought a helmet once that cost 15 dollors and they charged me 50 bucks. i told them that they were lieing and they gave it to me for free and got a set of hamiliton pedals.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

What the fvck. What bike shop do you go to? Certainly the bike shop I go to (I work at, in fact) wouldn't offer to WELD A NEW AXLE and nor would any other shop I know of.

I think I smell a rat! ohhh yes I think I smell a rat.-100000000 USD to whovever can name that horrible band...

Tim


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I went to this bike shop: http://bikeshops.mtbr.com/cat/unite...rnia-bayarea/bikeshop/PRD_368418_6221crx.aspx

The ratings look good enough, maybe it does cost that much for what they did.

Edit, but I think that fucking asshole loosened my spokes. He has been pressuring my to buy his new SAS rims for $400 for a long time.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> The ratings look good enough, maybe it does cost that much for what they did.


Yea, I imagine it would cost a lot to weld an axle...

Tim


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a solution: Try creating a whining thread on the net! After a few posts, go check your spokes, they will have probably tightened themselves magically.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

this is why you learn to just do your own work next time.


----------



## russellhitchcock (Nov 13, 2007)

the only thing that should cost more than $20 labor would be the axel, and there is no way in heck that should equal $100.
and unless you are using some stupid expensive chain or cog, parts should not equal almost 90 bucks. 
i agree, learn to do it yourself! not only do you save a butt load of money (as you could see how you could have just saved $200), you get this funny satisfaction of knowing that the reason you are riding is because of you, not some shop.
and FYI, on the rear wheel, the spokes are slightly looser on the nondrive side. but not like how you made it sound... just ask on here and post pictures and people will be more than happy to tell you how to do it!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

hey dude im in ur area. go to hank and frank bikes in lafayette. they know there mtb and bmx shizz there chill guys too. and that shop is not hte place to go for DJ bike stuff i have been there. k? they will treat u well as long as ur chill


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Is there any way i could get my money back then? I mean, I already paid them!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> Is there any way i could get my money back then? I mean, I already paid them!


how old are u? or get ur parents to come in with u and be like fool u ****ed up my bike give me my money back or fix it for real. or just say i want my money back and will take it to a real shop


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

paintballeerXC said:


> hey dude im in ur area. go to hank and frank bikes in lafayette. they know there mtb and bmx shizz there chill guys too. and that shop is not hte place to go for DJ bike stuff i have been there. k? they will treat u well as long as ur chill


Hey thanks, I have been looking for a bike shop. This is like the 5th one in my area that has ripped me off. I will give them a try if next time.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> Hey thanks, I have been looking for a bike shop. This is like the 5th one in my area that has ripped me off. I will give them a try if next time.


when do u plan on going i can get u to talk to the right person of what not


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

paintballeerXC said:


> how old are u? or get ur parents to come in with u and be like fool u ****ed up my bike give me my money back or fix it for real. or just say i want my money back and will take it to a real shop


I am 15 and paid for most of it myself. it would be great if I could get my money back but at this point I just feel like saying fvck it, and moving on. There doesn't seem like much else I can do.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

paintballeerXC said:


> when do u plan on going i can get u to talk to the right person of what not


lol not any time soon I hope! but ya, I gues i can though you a PM if I am going so you can hook me up with the right guy. That would be great.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You got totally ripped off. A cog is 5 bucks at most, unless it's a chris king, then it's 20 bucks.

A new chain is about 20 bucks for a good ol run of the mill one. Remove the chainguide is just a matter of breaking the chain, removing right crank arm and unscrewing the whole thing, it takes all of 5 minutes to do.

All they have to do was re-dish the rear wheel, that takes about an hour for it to be perfect.


FWIW, my bike shop charged me 140 for a full bike build, including hand laced wheels, spokes, nipples, headset press, two holy rollers and a bunch of tubes.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you've got the older version of the Halos, they don't have a bolt-on front axle. Only a QR and 20mm TA. It cost me about 15 bucks to get the adapters for 20mm TA and that was at cost. Weird. And it cost me 30 (I think) to get the rear axle. You do have to press bearings in and out to swap the rear axle. The front adapter just sits in, you can pull it off by hand. Assume the chain is 15 bucks, the SS kit is between 15 and 35.... Parts add up.

Give Synth Designs a call, they distribute a lot of Halo, DMR, and Identiti stuff, he should be able to set you up.

100 bucks labor is a bit steep, I would put it around 60-80 (though cost of labor differs from area to area).

What axle do you expect them to use other than a Halo one?


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

why on earth would you have a shop do such easy tasks for you?
imo, the shop is there for hard stuff or things that need specialized tools/skills.

DIY next time.


----------



## streetlightpoet (Apr 20, 2007)

I would love to know where you can get a cog for $5, even at cost I can't get a decent one for that much.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

King cogs cost around 40... The only cog you can get for 5 bucks is maybe a Dimension (QBP house brand). Most kits do cost between 15 and 35. The Gusset kit is around 35.

Never took me an hour to dish a wheel... I must be magic.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> 100 bucks labor is a bit steep, I would put it around 60-80 (though cost of labor differs from area to area).


Well at least I didn't get totaly ripped off.



XSL_WiLL said:


> What axle do you expect them to use other than a Halo one?


I don't know, but this is what was on there when I picked it up (click on them):

QR in back, says shimono on the lever:


On the other side of the rear QR, they has to cut out some of the bolt to allow for the bolt to sit flat on other sideways bolt.


_Custom_ front bolt on:


here is the whole bike:


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

holy **** DJ SKEET has a camera now!

Props yo


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

*KARMA.*


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Why'd you send me a PM asking for help? I already gave you my input.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Why'd you send me a PM asking for help? I already gave you my input.


I posted pics, I thought you might have imput on why there is a shimono qr on a Halo hub.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Because it's what they had?

Shimano QRs work awesome, true cam action.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Because it's what they had?
> 
> Shimano QRs work awesome, true cam action.


Word. Shimano QR's are where it's at.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Acme54321 said:


> Word. Shimano QR's are where it's at.


THanks, thats what I needed to hear.


----------



## goride72 (Nov 21, 2007)

Not 2 sound like a dad,but life lesson learned.When they said they had to weld your axle or whatever shoulda ask'em how much is gonna cost and have them detail what they're gonna do in writing.cuz i got hosed from a shop b4.so I know how it feels.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Nick...

I hate to be the one to tell you this, but the bike shop you've been taking your P2 to... is awful.

Being a bike shop employee, I'm usually not one to bash other shops and their work, but I can make an exception this time.

When I originally sold you my former Halo SAS wheelset, I included EVERYTHING you needed to attach those wheels to your bicycle. (somebody quote this for emphasis) The front 20mm TA adapters, and the front 9mm QR adapters. I completely overhauled/rebuilt the rear hub the day before I sold the wheels to you -- new bearings, new axle, and a new freehub body.

Fast forward to a couple days-ish. You call me and tell me that this sh!t ain't gonna work... so I think to myself "golly...why?". You tell me I didn't give you a front axle and I'm left wondering what the hell you're talking about... So I instruct you to tell the shop you brought it to, to gimme a call on my cell phone.

So they call me.

The mechanic (some guy named Jose) informs me that I didn't give you an "axle" to attach your front wheel to the hub. "Wait, what?" I kept the 20mm thru-axle because...it belongs to my fork. There was never any 9mm "axle". The hub is convertible from one to the other and as Will has already re-iterated what I told the mechanic, it's a fairly easy switch. The mechanic complains about how he's had your bike for a month now...blah blah blah, etc etc etc. I told him "Look, I gave you [Nick/DJskeet] everything that was needed for that wheel to run as a 9mm Q/R up front." He disagrees and hangs up.

Here is a CAD drawing of your front hub:










Note, there isn't any magical "axle"....

At this point, a part of me wants me to say "fug-it! you're on your own kid" but that would be irresponsible and mean. And I'm a nice guy. So do this...

Take a picture of your front wheel and ALL the separate small parts that I included when I sold them to you. I'll try my best to help you in whatever way I can on the Internet.

As for the other stuff, you're on your own. I don't understand why somebody had to "custom weld" you a front axle, charge you nearly 200 bucks in parts/labor for a 15 minute job, or de-tensioned your rear wheel... Those are your own problems to solve. Good luck.

p.s. Yes, I'm the douchenard that sold this kid my old wheelset. And yes, I was desperate for money.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Isnt the DJ3 a QR, if so then dont you just have to buy a skewer and a little bolt?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

dude don't be embarrased to have any non-cyber connections with DJskeet. Hes just a a guy...

Well if your a tall dude you could go in there with a couple of friends and convince em your right and you want an X amount of money back (I mean they did try didn't they?).

As for next time try reading manuals about how to do stuff on the internet. I'm sure you can find something. And go to a decent shop if yuo can't do the stuff.

Good luck dude!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

yo DJ, u can all ways ask me **** too. im in ur area and am willing to look at and what not if u want and then help u sort this out


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

I coulda done all that for ya in about an hour and not charged you a thing includin the mod for the tensioner. I'm just saying


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

No offence DJskeet but i think that you messed up the communication to the shop.
Even when you told me what you wanted them to do i was kind of lost in what the hell you wanted.
So lesson learned i guese. 
don t dwell on just put the roter on and ride


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

This thread is very LOL worthy.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

*LoL*... I think situation was created by an uneducated bike shop and an uneducated buyer. Not saying both are dumb, but a combination of both really screws things up.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Ray Bao said:



> Nick...
> 
> I hate to be the one to tell you this, but the bike shop you've been taking your P2 to... is awful.
> 
> ...


Hey don't worry about it man, its not your fault. Its over and a done deal. There really isn't anyway I could get my money back so as long as it doesn't suddenly snap off the axle I am just going to move on. lesson learned, won't ever go to that fvcking gayass bikeshop again (although it may have been somewhat my fault for not explaining it properly).

Another thing to be noted is, they never really told me how much it was going to cost, in the beggining when I brought it in and they gave me a quote over the phone (no writen records) said, "ya no problem like 40 bucks total for everything" then he just blurts out on the phone later last week that he is going to do some weird custom axle or something. never said anything about price. It was just a _little_ shocking to get a $186 bill.

But whatever. Although I AM really mad about my spokes, becuse I KNOW that you had them all tight when I bought them and now i can wobble them around with one finger, he DEFINATLY loosened them on me so that I would bend the rim and have to buy his wheels.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Performing work without informing the owner of the bill or exceedingly higher costs than estimated is common for hack shops. I've been pinched by that a few times as a n00b to biking and if it wasn't for that, I wouldn't be doing ALL of the wrenching on my own bikes today and wouldn't simply support shops as alternatives to mail orders. I've had great experiences with several LBS around the country, several on this forum, and they have good feedback for their level of service. Too bad they're not remotely near me.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> But whatever. Although I AM really mad about my spokes, becuse I KNOW that you had them all tight when I bought them and now i can wobble them around with one finger, he DEFINATLY loosened them on me so that I would bend the rim and have to buy his wheels.


Well, I wouldn't go _that_ far... unless of course this mechanic has been pressuring you [hard] into buying a set of wheels off him...

As some people have already mentioned, the wheel needed to be re-dished to account for the "Specialized" offset on the P2, which it certainly sounds like they did (or at least attempted to do). As bad as this sounds (and this is a blind assumption), I think the mechanic just de-tensioned the spokes on one side and didn't really even the tension out around the whole wheel... Yeah, that's bad. You should definitely bring your wheel in and tell them to fix that sh!t -- that's the least they can do.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I might just go to the the place paintballeerXC was talking about and see if they can just get them tighten them up (I looked into doing it myself and it looks super complicated) Then I am going to follow up with a warrenty on the marrizochi fork because the rebound adjustment is stuck, which is a whole different story.

IDK about the rear QR though, it seems a little sketchy ballacing only 2cm from the end of my horizantal drop outs with no washer or anything between it. you might be able to see this in the picture I posted on the 1st page, is that ok?

edit, here: 
 _click_


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's not 2cm, but that's plenty. The chain will not let it slide further back. How do you expect them to put a washer there?


----------

